# australian cattle dog vs border collie



## shedeivl (Apr 7, 2011)

I want a BC but my hubby wants a Acd it's just the two of us and I'm looking at getting a dog to train for dog sports and one day to oppen my own dog school and the dog might mascot

I have a large yard and I live in syd NSW Aust, I only work part time he works full time 5-7days a week

my partime job allows me to spend alot of spare time following my dream to become a dog trainer

I have stock pilled many toys and food toys bed lead ect in prep for a new dogie friend 

I also grew up with kellipie and have worked with them from the time I was young

I am also doing work experiance with a reptable local postive dog trainer 
however this will be the frist dog I have trained only using postive methods

what I want is any advice witch could help me decide between the two breeds as I cant see the difrance other then coat and colour

do i go with the ACD as it's Australian lol


----------



## shedeivl (Apr 7, 2011)

temperament well im looking for a loyal friendley hugable dog that loves to work and play, I want it to be from a working line as I want that work instint so I can take it to a farm on days off to have a go at sheep herding,as a treat for me and the dog, I dont mind if there a bit of a happy go lucky dog as long as they know work time is focus time.
I would perfer a female but this is just because all my dogs have been female in the past. I am also thinking of having my frist baby when the dogs about 2-3 years old so this is something I have to keep in mind too


----------



## shedeivl (Apr 7, 2011)

see i love kelpies but i dont want to get another kelpie im wanting to try another working breed I was leaning towards an Aussie but there is only one breeder i have found and i did not like the fact i sent them an email 2-3 weeks ago and still no answer so thats why im back to thinking bc but then i was talking to my hubby and he said he really loves acd
so now im torn but im thinking your right if im doing all the work i should go with the bc now its just finding a good breeder


----------



## aBlueDog (Feb 14, 2011)

I love my ACD girl to death. She is by far the coolest dog I have ever owned. The personality of this dog is incredible. She's quick to learn(for 7mo) and at this moment is laying next to me chewing a bone. She is constantly on the go and I have been told so many time that she is absolute dinamite and nothing will stop her in agility if *I* can keep up with her... I too was in the BC ACD dilemma about 6months ago! I don't regret my choice one bit. She Choose me and there was no going back...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I would not call either breed friendly huggable dogs. ACDs can be pretty stranger intolerant and BCs are usually a little aloof around people. (Usually more into the work than anything)

ACDs in my experience are a lot more dog. They're tough and hard headed and can be super intense. BCs have a much softer personality in general. I actually wouldn't say their temperaments are all that much alike.


----------



## shedeivl (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.adoptapet.com.au/animal/animalDetails.asp?animalid=162892&result=13&statusID=3 thinking of rescueing her


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with Laurelin about not be huggable, but I compare that to a Lab, which thinks its a teddy bear. However, I believe that you can socialize any dog to love being handled, hugged, kissed, and otherwise embarrassed. 

As far as the rescue, she'll take time and patience... more of it depending on age.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

She's absolutely gorgeous! Pretty much my ideal BC looks-wise. I'd inquire more about what they mean by 'sweet but shy' though. I have met lots of fearful BCs and have had a fearful herding dog before and it's not something I want to repeat.


----------



## shedeivl (Apr 7, 2011)

on the other pages it says shes 1 year old


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I have had ACDs for almost 10 yrs & I personally think they trump BCs or any other breed for that matter, can't tell you every thing about them below are some sites where you can read about them as a breed, find a breeder or rescue as well.

www.cattledog.com
www.dogbreedinfo.com
www.acda.org

Hope they all work lol.


----------



## shedeivl (Apr 7, 2011)

i talked to my hubby and he said for me to get the border collie pup as i have always wanted one and im the one going to put in the time to train it


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

shedeivl said:


> and im the one going to put in the time to train it


That is a wise man you married!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i have 4 BC's and they all have the same "i'll snuggle/love on you when i want" and that tends to be the norm.....not that they're not affectionate dogs, they can be, but they have their mind set more on activity rather than the affection........they learn just as quickly w/ food reward as they do the "Good dog" but even there they don't care if the pets are in there or not...it's your approval.....again, just keep moving along w/ the training and keep it positive, up-beat and MOVING (they get bored easy when something is repeated over and over)

when i go to bed, that is when they want any cuddles at all and even then, my girls especially, it for about 5 min then they move away.......but they are 100% focused w/ me.........for me, there is no other breed (i had an ACD once and loved her, but she wasn't the right dog for me)

also, be aware, SOCIALIZE strongly....like Laurelin said, they can be very aloof w/ people and they are prone to fear biting if not well socialized......


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

ACDs are the dog for me lol, they are also very drivy but in a different way, all Izze wants to do is work, everything is a job to her... Even eating & that's the truth, if I want to make her feel bad when she is being naughty, I just tell her that she did a bad job lol. ACDs are my heart dogs, there is no dog better or no dog tougher then ACDs IMHO.


----------



## Jackiejp (Aug 31, 2012)

I have owned and trained (in herding) both ACDs and Border Collies in the past and think that both are lovable in there own way . For me the ACDs were easier to live with as they tend to bond well and strongly and are a little lower in energy level. I will also say at the same time that the border collies I owned came strictly from working herding lines. This was before AKC had them so they were bred only for work where the ACDs came from show lines so much of the difference could have come from that as well as breed differences. To me if you want a workaholic and plan to be very active with your dog a BC is a great way to go (trainable, high energy, and a extreme desire to please) but I personally would choose a ACD as I really like there easy going (compared to working BCs) temperaments and sense of humor plus a good work ethic compared to many other herding breeds.


----------



## Canaqua (Sep 27, 2011)

We have one of each (well, they are mixes, but very true to their dominant breed). They are both great dogs, but there are radical differences in their personalities. The ACD is a much stronger minded dog. She's very, very serious and needs to WORK all the time, at something. She's very territorial too. And, a one person dog. She really does not care for people outside our family at all, she ignores them like they don't exist. The BC mix is much easier going and silly. She's smart and has tons of energy, like the ACD, but everything isn't life or death serious to her. She's "softer" and more timid than the ACD. She loves everyone and is much friendlier to strangers. BC gets into more trouble, as she's more easily bored and more creative in thinking up things on her own . 

If I had a big job to do that a dog could help with, I'd want ACD on my team. If I were walking alone in a dark alley at night, I'd want ACD with me. If I wanted to take a dog to a public area where kids would be coming up to pet it, I'd take the BC. If one of the dogs were going to be mad at me, I'd much rather it was the BC! 

Both dogs are fast and very athletic (well ACD is 15 now, she's slowed down with age). BC mix is more flexible and wiggly and can make tighter turns. I found the ACD easier to train as she is sooooo serious about whatever she thinks her job is, she focuses harder on her handler, to the exlusion of all else. BC is more distractable. Both herd naturally. 

Mine ARE mixes, so they might not reflect perfectly the breed characteristics, but, from what I understand, they are reasonably typical.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

SOME Aussies are very friendly dogs. The old style ones who are likely to have more ability on stock are quite as likely to be reserved with strangers. It's even in the breed standard. The ACDs are smart, but even more tended to be one person/one family dogs, and are in general less biddable than Aussies or BCs. My clear preference is for Aussies, but they aren't the breed for everyone.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> I agree with Laurelin about not be huggable, but I compare that to a Lab, which thinks its a teddy bear. However, I believe that you can socialize any dog to love being handled, hugged, kissed, and otherwise embarrassed.
> 
> .


I've had more than a few Aussies that I coud train and socialize to be tolerant of being petting on by strangers but failed to teach them to love it. The best I could do was teach them to be non-reactive and that there was always a chance that the person might turn out to be a Pez dispenser.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

A little late but, My brother has three border collies and just watching them makes me tierd. They never stop. It would drive me crazy....


----------

